# DTP and Mignon. Newbie Setup!!!!



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

After deliberation, advice and self-debate, finally sorted the rest of the setup today. Popped into Bella Barista and was amazed at the machines and array of kit on show.

Massive thanks to Claudette for the advice on email and a big chapeau to David for demonstrating the Mignon to perfection and providing information aplenty. Coffee was appreciated too! Bella Barista cannot be recommended highly enough!!

Today proved that - spending loads of time reading only means you've convinced yourself before you see a something in the flesh and cyclists are everywhere! David at BB and his colleague provided the discussion around OUR bikes!! Made the experience even better.

And - the Rocket 100th Anniversary Giro d'Italia machine is pure porn!!

So - weekend will be spent dialling in the Mignon and seeing what I can pull! Know that the setup is OCD extreme but, it won't be for long!!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Looking good, I think for someone who wants new and understands what you need to get a really good coffee this is the perfect setup for a good price


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you.

Lots of research and questions and great advice from this forum helped. The fun now begins.

Gaggia Classic refurb and upgrade project next on list!

Am in pursuit of an understanding of the art and the science. Am slightly obsessed.


----------



## Muska (Dec 28, 2017)

Lovely setup, I really like the Green too, excellent choice! Sorry I was a day too late with my sale!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats on your new set-up! It all looks smashing







A fab tamper there too!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very tidy and neat looks very measured.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Muska. You'll sell the Mignon easily. The yellow is stunning in the flesh!!

Mildred. Tamper is sublime.







. Am itching to start playing around. It's my obsession. The forum confirmed my need through interaction. Coffee is the future!


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Jony. No measurement there. All by eye. It's a curse!!







. Praying it stays tidy but suspect it won't!!


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice set up. What tamper and station is that ?


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Tamper on the stand is a custom 58mm cane creek. Sort of a Chris king copy. It's a lump of metal with 3 headset spacers. Will be selling as it's too big for the sage. Stand is motta.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice just like my headset on my 29er


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

kdr152 said:


> Tamper on the stand is a custom 58mm cane creek. Sort of a Chris king copy. It's a lump of metal with 3 headset spacers. Will be selling as it's too big for the sage. Stand is motta.


Ah okay. I thought it was a bit different from the 53cm tampers that I have seen for the DTP.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

It was in a cabinet at the bike shop and needed a new home! Bought before I bought the DTP. It's properly heavy!!

Not sure of its value as can't find another one like it!!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

kdr152 said:


> It was in a cabinet at the bike shop and needed a new home! Bought before I bought the DTP. It's properly heavy!!
> 
> Not sure of its value as can't find another one like it!!


You could always get it reduced to fit the dtp.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Joey24 said along same lines. Could do or may do, but can't help thinking it was meant to be a 58!









May end up as an ornament. It wasn't Rapha Chris King prices!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kdr152 said:


> Joey24 said along same lines. Could do or may do, but can't help thinking it was meant to be a 58!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree and think leave it as is. I would regret it afterwards so I'm guessing you would too. It's a beauty at 58mm


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Unless anyone wants to take advantage of its existence and cross palm with silver??

May add a speculative for sale post later and see how the land lies. If it was Chris king I'd have to keep to match the headset on me bike!







.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kdr152 said:


> Unless anyone wants to take advantage of its existence and cross palm with silver??
> 
> May add a speculative for sale post later and see how the land lies. If it was Chris king I'd have to keep to match the headset on me bike!
> 
> ...


Wonder what it would be worth?


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Tis a good question. Will consult google later to see if I can find one?!?! Think I looked a while ago and nothing.

If not, for sale advert and offers maybe?? Starting at about 40 quid?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If it's anything like what he charges for actual bike bits it's not the sort of thing you want to let go for £30 or get turned down to fit. Probably goes for decent Torr money, if you can find a coffee-loving cyclist or cycling home barista. Clue: cycling and coffee go together like fish and chips, and there are more than a few of us on here! Best get googling to find a fair price.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If it was 58.4 I would of had this for sure. Chris King look no where near as good as this one. Have you seen the CK Salt and pepper Hubs. Fish and chips

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?menu=1300%2C1350%2C1380%2C1382;search=chris+king+salt;content=8;product=90029


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hotmetal - agreed. Cyclists are everywhere. Should start a forum post - what do you ride etc? Could post my Dogma with Super Record or the Spesh Single Speed with custom paint or the new old one I'm working on!!







Googling begins for the perfect price!!

Jony - it is possibly 58.4? Will measure it! It's also pretty heavy!! Just had a look at the salt and pepper - why did you do that!! Now thinking!!







. The Rapha CK Tamper is just under 100 and pretty fine!! No good for me DTP with its mini baskets!







Will measure; will weigh; will post findings!!







.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes get a bike thread going! I need to get my new workshop finished so I can get my bikes back down from the loft ha!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@kdr152 Super record wow, anything more than record would be lost on me, show me your strava, Coffee as got in the way of my 2018 new ride. Yep get a thread going Roadie only!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

My road bike is an old (OLD) Giant TCR with Campag Record and Eurus wheels. It's been round the block rather a lot but still dreamy to ride, although I am getting a bit stiff for that bum up head down riding position now.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Jony. Strava - kevin rushton. Just got off the pin as it's in the kitchen on a trainer! Zwift!!







. I have a massive kitchen - covered over a thousand miles in it and still not hit the far wall! Super Record was a bargain. Selling the pin and SR and have an old titanium lynskey being pimped with sram red and some precious things!!

Hotmetal - changing everything with my riding this year. Pin going as the head tube throws me up a touch and going for a bigger seat to stem drop for the year. Want to get back to riding and not thrashing around cos me bike wants to!







. Love campag - have a chorus 11 groupset minus cranks heading for eBay or pinkbike soon. Will save for carbon something or other over next year.

Coffee is like cycling. Too damn addictive!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have had some injuries this year, so I change my name often Strava Jon Thumb


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jony said:


> @kdr152 Super record wow, anything more than record would be lost on me, show me your strava, Coffee as got in the way of my 2018 new ride. Yep get a thread going Roadie only!!


Oh now that's not fair. Roadie only!!


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

I came off on ice this time last year; radial head fracture, hence my zwifting. Outside scares me!!







.

Will start a forum post this weekend for pics of bikes n bike chat! Any bikes me thinks. MTB riders can join in as long as they're single speed steel hardtails with straight forks - no suspension!!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Oh now that's not fair. Roadie only!!


Don't all bikes go on roads?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Missy said:


> Don't all bikes go on roads?


They do, but then the real men head to the woods to get muddy  (I can say this as I have both before I get abuse)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> They do, but then the real men head to the woods to get muddy  (I can say this as I have both before I get abuse)


Tut,Tut No need for thathaha


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

kdr152 said:


> I came off on ice this time last year; radial head fracture, hence my zwifting. Outside scares me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok will let the MTB ers in then, haha I detached my Retina and concussion with whip lash. And broken rib September.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Jony - Strava - Jon thumb Cornwall?? Had a look and only one on so guessing?

Strava says Yarnfield England for me.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

kdr152 said:


> Jony - Strava - Jon thumb Cornwall?? Had a look and only one on so guessing?
> 
> Strava says Yarnfield England for me.


yep, I got you as well


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Strava freaks me out. "I've got a Pinarello Dogma and all my rides start from these co-ordinates" - I might be wrong as I'm not on it, so maybe it doesn't give away as much as I fear?


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Strava rides can start from 1/2 mile radius of your house/ start point. Stole anyone knowing exactly where you live. It's a great way of logging rides/ mileage/ club membership.

Now thinking - Strava club for coffee forum!!


----------



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks like a really nice set-up.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

kdr152 said:


> Strava rides can start from 1/2 mile radius of your house/ start point. Stole anyone knowing exactly where you live. It's a great way of logging rides/ mileage/ club membership.
> 
> Now thinking - Strava club for coffee forum!!


Cheesy I know the "The Coffee Club"


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Really like your setup, so neat and tidy also the way you have it set up, Loving the idea of the kitchen trolley designated space to your coffee gear.


----------



## theclods (Oct 30, 2018)

Lovely set-up @kdr152. I have just bought the DTP and now need a grinder to go with it. Would you recommend the Mignon? Did you buy new or secondhand?


----------



## ed_mcdill (Nov 9, 2018)

great to see as this is exactly what I had in mind for my first acquisitions


----------

